# Are these normal blemishes after drywall finishing?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That's not ready for primer. IMO


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not a pro but all look like simply poor finishing; lousy-to-no sanding, poor feathering. Also, air bubbles in the compound. Hold on to your money until all made better.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Plenty more work to do there. Primer and paint doesn't hide much except very fine scratches. Anything heavier just telegraphs through.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would not be accepting of that level of work.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Does he have CATARACTS? 

You are well founded in wanting a better results on those.

If you have to hire someone else, Do it, those will never be hidden by paint, if anything they will be there GLARING at you snickering and giggling, SUCKER. 

I apologize for sounding harsh, but he is not done.



ED


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks like he wanted to get to those little brown bottles in a hurry (or had a few too many before/while he was working)!:vs_cocktail:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It shouldn't take much to fix those areas but I sure wouldn't call it finished as is.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think you get the picture by now. I am with the posters above.


No way I would pay for that.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

JBoot said:


> Looks like he wanted to get to those little brown bottles in a hurry (or had a few too many before/while he was working)!


He went out to his truck one day and was there for 20 minutes. When he came out his breath smells like marijuana. I told him that I don't want that going on on the job or my property. He denied that it was marijuana. He said it makes him paranoid that hasn't done it in 13 years. Then he found a dent in one of the corner beads that he had put on the day before and started suggesting that I get it with a hammer to test and see if it was better than vinyl. This was a discussion we had had the previous day which ticked me off and I told him he better not suggest that again. The following day he said he had to go to the corner store. He was going for a half of an hour and when he came back once again his breath smelled like Jolly Green and he had a ton of cologne on. I'm sure he's not going to be happy when he sees all the corrections he has to make. Supposedly he's coming back tomorrow now to check the marks I made with the painters tape. 

I had another contractor come in to look and he agrees with everything you guys are saying. He says all of these marks are unacceptable and will not be covered by primer. The painter who is coming on Wednesday to do the priming is actually a union finisher as well. He's been doing it for about 40 years so I'm sure it's going to help to have his eyes on this.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Joe: If it smells like weed, it ain't a new blend of Camels. 

I actually had someone try to tell me that the aroma was a new blend of them once. 

So have your painter, give you an estimate for repairing the mess , then hire the painter, and pay from the $600, held back.

And don't hire " el-loadie" again. 


ED


----------



## schreibdave (Jun 12, 2016)

That finishing work looks like I did it. And that's not good!


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

A plasterer would have completed a veneer plaster job with no defects & it wouldn't have to be sanded.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> I held back $600


Won't get that fixed for $600.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

My blood is boiling about this. He is coming back this morning to go through and fix this stuff. Supposedly. Although he's already made an excuse about being able to see the corner bead on the arch way. He said as long as it feels smooth it won't make a difference. I want it skim coated. And I wish that was the worst of the problems. But there are air pockets everywhere. Here's a few more photos so you can see other crap I found. There's an area under the stairwell ceiling where you can actually see humps in the mud. Another area on the one photo with the purple MR board where you can see the yellow of the tape exposed. I'm not sure if that's an acceptable level of exposed paper but I thought you shouldn't see anything. Another one where you got air bubbles that are protruding and then other ones that are potholed in the same area. 

I want him to fix this crap so I can move on to the next stage. I don't want to have to get into a small claims case or have him put a mechanic's lien if I don't pay him what I agreed. If he can fix the majority of this I'll send him on his way. If he refuses to then I'm not paying him another dime. The only positive thing is all of his butt joints and taper joints seem to be solid.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I wouldn't be overly concerned about him filing a mechanic's lien and if he did, you have plenty of documentation to prove your side.


It's possible the corner bead will be ok, how it feels is more important than how it looks on something like that. If it feels slick/level the odds are primer and paint will hide what you are seeing.


Since your check book is your biggest bargaining chip make sure he has it all done to your satisfaction before you pay him.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

On your walk thru with him you should have a copy of the Drywall Finish Standards
Level #5 Being the very best
Level # 1 " Tool marks & ridges acceptable this is one coat of compound it also states free of excess compound "
You should be at least looking for a Level # 4


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

ClarenceBauer said:


> On your walk thru with him you should have a copy of the Drywall Finish Standards
> Level #5 Being the very best
> Level # 1 " Tool marks & ridges acceptable this is one coat of compound it also states free of excess compound "
> You should be at least looking for a Level # 4


What is level 3 and 4?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> What is level 3 and 4?





Read here: https://www.thespruce.com/the-five-levels-of-drywall-finishing-4120152


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Aside from using the word crap, what are the technical terms for some of the DFCS I have attached pictures for? I called them air Pockets or air bubbles. But there's other spots that look like they are chips out of the mud, we're not feather correctly. Any other terms that I should be aware of so I can have an intelligent conversation pointing out the flaws to the finisher?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

He is more than likely more used to words like crap than technical words.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I think the guy will do a decent job when he returns. For some reason he a needed cash by the weekend. A lot of these small guys live paycheck to paycheck. It's not professional and hurts his rep, but obviously not his biggest concern.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Air Pockets or air bubbles would be correct. Goobers is a nice generic term.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

OP, thanks for sharing... Makes me feel much better about my own work.

Edit: also the plastic junction box in the last photo was installed incorrectly. It should be flush with the surface of the drywall.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice. He did come in today and was agreeable to fixing everything. He skim coated a lot of stuff and sanded other stuff down. He is returning tomorrow to sand what he coated today. I gave him $300 out of his remaining $600 per my end of the agreement which I am holding up. I did notice that there were a couple of areas that I put painters tape on that he tore off and didn't touch. Burns me up a bit. He also came out at one point and told me that the painters tape can I put up in a few areas took off some of the paper from the drywall and told me in the future to only put it on mud because I could tear It Off. I felt like that was his attempt to put something on me. He said it wasn't a big deal but he had to repair those spots. I find it hard to believe since the paper tape was having a difficult enough time at hearing with all of the dusty left behind. I think in the grand scheme of things having to do that in two or three spots is minimal compared to all of the corrections he had to make for his own mistakes which were well over 50 areas. My goal is to get him the heck off my property. The gentleman who is doing the priming is a union finisher and painter and said he would correct anything that was left. At this stage of the game I just want to keep moving forward and not get into any litigation even if I am in the right. At least he is correcting some of the problems although he did say all the spots with air pockets would get covered up with primer which I know is BS. He also left a hell of a lot of dust all over the walls which he claims is the responsibility of the painter to blow off not him. If he had his vacuum attachment working with his sander I'm sure there wouldn't be as much debris.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Well, he has taken a lot of time to make this "almost right." It wasn't a fast job, but a half fast job!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

JBoot said:


> Well, he has taken a lot of time to make this "almost right." It wasn't a fast job, but a half fast job!


Well said. :devil3:

I agree .


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen a finisher remove the dust from the drywall unless he was also texturing them. I've always had to remove the dust on every new slick finish wall I've primed.


For the pin holes all that needs to be done is a thinned down coat of j/c to be skimmed over them and then sanded once dry. It's possible a hi build primer might fill them but it's best to fix them first.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Not that it really matters now, when spot checking for final touches, I have always just circled them with a pencil. The pencil gets skimmed over or sanded off.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I went through the same thing with some drywallers I helped a homeowner find to do drywall work this winter. The guy you hired sounds like the guys my HO hired. They were horrible. Spent hours on end in their trucks smoking weed and scratching off lottery tickets. They would repair areas that didn't need fixed and then overlook areas that DID need repaired. I, the painter, would then fix the areas they missed which then pissed them off so they would again slap mud on areas that didn't need any mud creating a polka dot effect on the walls. Created way more work for me than was necessary. They constantly demanded money when they had already been paid up to date.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I appreciate all of the input. As I mentioned before he came back over today and went through and supposedly corrected the spots that I taped off. However I found a couple of spots that he took the tape off and never did anything. The union painter who is also a finisher came over today to do a once-over and told me that he thinks this guy is really good. This painter came recommended by a contractor that I trust. He said he's an excellent finisher, as well. I told the guy that he fixed a majority of the stuff that I had already pointed out so he's not really getting to see all of the defects. He told me that I shouldn't be walking around with a light looking at stuff because it will drive you crazy. Well if I didn't do that how would I have found all of the crap that he left? It actually pissed me off quite a bit. He recommended to wait until it's in primer and then look. Why not fix stuff beforehand if it can be fixed? I pointed out this two spots which I have attached photo of that he pulled the tape off of and never repaired. He said he thinks it can be just sanded down. I think it needs joint compound. Point is, who's going to sand it down before paint? Not only that but he also mentioned that he thought I had an excessive amount of butt joints. I was meticulous about minimizing butt joints when I hung the sheetrock. I have a total of five butt joints on the walls and 5 total on the ceiling. In an 1100 sq ft floorplan with 3500 ft of rock. That's a lot?? I ran the longest boards possible to reduce them, however in the living room and foyer I used 54 in wide boards because of the 9-foot ceiling and around here they only come in 12 foot lengths so I had to have a butt joint here and there. 

My contractor friend insists that this guy is a good guy and will do a great job and encourages me to keep moving forward. But his opinions and constant suggestions that this finisher did a really good job is rubbing me the wrong way. He repeated it like three or four times. He doesn't know the guy but he's only seeing the work after most of it has been sanded down. Although he didn't even really critically look at anything. He looked at it in the late afternoon with no lights and said he could just tell looking at the joints that this guy "knows what he's doing, although he probably got a little lazy about sanding because it's very tedious." Color me frustrated.


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been kind of casually following this saga, and i'm not trying to piss anyone off, just wondering.

It seems like you had bad vibes about the finisher guy from the start. With the other guys you know, including your contractor friend who I would think has connections to hook you up with reputable finishers, what made you decide to go with the pothead finisher dude?...not that there's anything is wrong with being a pothead!..I guess. Was the finisher you went with the low bid? Mid range bid? Surely not high(and I ain't talkin' weeeed)?

btw, fire that painter, now, before it's too late. J/K! :biggrin2:


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

ZEW496 said:


> I've been kind of casually following this saga, and i'm not trying to piss anyone off, just wondering.
> 
> It seems like you had bad vibes about the finisher guy from the start. With the other guys you know, including your contractor friend who I would think has connections to hook you up with reputable finishers, what made you decide to go with the pothead finisher dude?...not that there's anything is wrong with being a pothead!..I guess. Was the finisher you went with the low bid? Mid range bid? Surely not high(and I ain't talkin' weeeed)?
> 
> btw, fire that painter, now, before it's too late. J/K!


I didn't know that the finisher was a pothead. I went with him because he was the only person available. Looking back in retrospect he was way too available. All the other guys that I had spoken with were booking two to three months out. He basically said whenever I was ready he would be. That should have been a red flag. The contractor that I know has a finisher that he recommended but it was too late by that point. By the way that finisher happens to be the painter. The guy does both. He said he does a really great job and walks around with a light to check his stuff. But then when he came today to look at this other guys work he didn't use a light and actually criticized me for using a light because he said you could drive yourself nuts doing that. Why wouldn't I? My contractor friend didn't say a word which shocked me since he was the one that told me that's what this guy does. What really burned it me up was the guy telling me I had way too many butt joints. 5 butt joints on the walls and five on the ceiling are too many? This guy rubbed me the wrong way but my contractor friend says he's going to do the job right and anything that showed up and primer the guy will fix. Why not fix it beforehand if it's visible? This painter says let's just get it in primer and go from there. I'm not sure what to do because I'm so angry right now. To add to the drama, 5 minutes before this painter came over to look over everything my local water department drove a tractor across the driveway and crushed my rose bush and a small tree that I planted last fall. They were servicing the next door neighbor and told me that I can go to the city to try to put a claim in but it probably wouldn't do me any good. Middle name is Murphy.


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

I understand. I'm not trying to be patronizing. Stay on your toes, but try to relax, for your peace of mind and health. Keep things in perspective. All things will pass. Soon your painter will have everything looking nice. A month down the road all of this will be behind you, and you'll have a whole mess of new problems to deal with...but they too will pass.

I've seen the photos, and no doubt there have been problems with the finishing which require attention. However, you did a lot of work there hanging the sheetrock, you have an especially vested interest in perfection. In the end you may have to deal with slight imperfections here and there, or as your friend the contractor said, it'll drive you crazy. Those minor imperfections you possibly would never notice if you weren't involved and someone else had done all of the work.

Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Since most everything was fixed by the time the painter got there he might not have realized how bad it was before. He might be worried you will nit pic his work. I've had customers in the past that worried me but it usually stems from previous sub par work and once they figured out I knew what I was doing they became a lot easier to work with.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

ZEW496 said:


> I understand. I'm not trying to be patronizing. Stay on your toes, but try to relax, for your peace of mind and health. Keep things in perspective. All things will pass. Soon your painter will have everything looking nice. A month down the road all of this will be behind you, and you'll have a whole mess of new problems to deal with...but they too will pass.
> 
> I've seen the photos, and no doubt there have been problems with the finishing which require attention. However, you did a lot of work there hanging the sheetrock, you have an especially vested interest in perfection. In the end you may have to deal with slight imperfections here and there, or as your friend the contractor said, it'll drive you crazy. Those minor imperfections you possibly would never notice if you weren't involved and someone else had done all of the work.
> 
> Hang in there, and good luck.


Thank you! Good advice!

On a side note, would you consider 5 butt joints in the wall and 5 in the ceiling on a 1000 square foot floor plan (approx 3600 ft of rock) a lot of butt joints? That comment did throw me for a loop because I made every effort to minimize them using the longest boards possible.


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good that you documented it with photos. Also keep an correspondence you have with him, even a log of conversations, with dates and times. If he goes to a judge for a lien for non-payment, you can take him to small claims court. With evidence, judge will most likely rule in your favor. But I doubt he would do such anyway, since you have pictures. If anything he should realize you are doing him a favor, pointing out areas he needs to improve on, so it doesn't happen again, but also, his attitude seems to suggest he won't be getting much of a recommendation from you. Primer, and paint just highlight such defects, so make sure they get smoothed over. Sometimes spatter texturing will hide such defects, but it's still better to get smooth finish, then prime and texture as desired. For work I've done for myself, I would skim coat and sand all these defects until a light at an angle in a dark room shows only tiny defects that a slight orange peel texture will mask. As a final check, view the room under typical lighting conditions and just scan the room, you should see zero defects. It's especially important to get the focal areas smooth, like around light switches, windows, doors and entry areas. Also, any obviously linear defects, like scratches and improper but joints, and where ceiling meets wall.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Run him off! I doubt $600.00 will fix the poor quality he left you with.....


----------



## rcpaulsen (Oct 17, 2018)

I wouldn't accept that quality of work if my dog did it, and she could probably produce a better finish with her tongue.


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your landscaping destruction. City should pay for it, but you need to go to them and claim. Pictures would do it, probably. Also, if it was on the road ROW, not your property, they have the right to remove any of your landscaping.

As for priming over defects, that highlights the defects, and only works if the defects are not "raised" defects that you have to sand down. Sanding thru primer takes a lot more work. Minor defects that show thru primer can be fixed with mud, and sometimes works even better, but you have to prime over again, being careful not to create "edges" that will show thru the finished job. I've found that primer really doesn't hide any defects, just highlights them. 

Shining light at an angle, in a darkened room is the best way to find all defects, but ya, it emphasizes the tiniest defects, so you can drive yourself nuts, because it can never be perfectly flat and smooth. It takes experience to know what defects found with this method must be fixed and what can be ignored as "good enough", and will not show thru the finished job when viewed under normal lighting conditions. Tiny random defects don't show, but linear o curved "lines" do. Note that furniture and wall pictures will mask some areas and break up expansive areas, so defects don't show. However, I always view the finished room under normal lighting conditions, just walk in and glance around. You shouldn't notice anything but a uniform flat look, no defects apparent.


----------



## chrisso (Mar 18, 2019)

YUCK! But geez, I'm pushing 60 this month, and I pretty much have to use pot or pills to be able to stand the pain I have. The pills are worse than weed any day. I often wonder if it's harder to think through the pain or the drugs. Not to mention alcohol- does the guy drink a lot? Sure looks like it. A lot of that just wouldn't cover and needs another coat. That's obvious. But too, what kind of texture are you going to use? A guy could "almost" cover that with a trowel texture.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

chrisso said:


> YUCK! But geez, I'm pushing 60 this month, and I pretty much have to use pot or pills to be able to stand the pain I have. The pills are worse than weed any day. I often wonder if it's harder to think through the pain or the drugs. Not to mention alcohol- does the guy drink a lot? Sure looks like it. A lot of that just wouldn't cover and needs another coat. That's obvious. But too, what kind of texture are you going to use? A guy could "almost" cover that with a trowel texture.


I'm just using a natural texture from a 3/8 inch nap roller. Not going for anything too crazy although I did consider a Venetian plaster look. Unfortunately, I just got into it with the painter. This guy is also a taper and he's the one that came in after the finisher was done. He's priming everything today and I told him I like to have a nice heavy coat so I can get a good idea of what I'm working with. He sprayed such a light coat on the purple mold resistant board in the bathroom that I can see all of the mud lines underneath it. I asked him the police put another coat on top of it and he told me flat-out no. He said it's good enough. I told him that I wanted it anyway and he said it will be fine. So he is refusing to do it. He was recommended through my contractor friend. However I'm real skeptical right now because he doesn't believe I'm going around and looking at anything with a light. My contractor friend told me that he was but when I told him I did that he said I would drive myself crazy. He also came in this morning with all of his painting equipment and took a chunk out of one of the archways. Luckily I was able to sand it down and make it disappear but I'm furious right now. Contractor friend says he's the best and as far as I'm concerned he is an idiot. It reminds me of the time I I was at a bar and asked the bartender if he could put a little bit more Ramen my Coke. He told me he wouldn't do it because it was fine the way it was. I told him I would pay extra and it was no offense against his mixing I just liked a little more rum. He refused to do it so I refused to pay and walked out


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most primers aren't formulated to complete cover the wall. The main thing is for it all to be coated/sealed with primer. It's the finish paint's job to give complete coverage. If you are referring to that pic - the prime job looks fine to me.


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

It appears to be a healthy enough even coat of primer. That purple wallboard can be a little tough to cover anyway, and primer isn't paint. It should possibly give you confidence that your contractor friend was right in his recommendation that the guy knows his job, and in knowing his job he is sticking to his guns on the matter rather than welcome instruction from someone who doesn't do it day after day.

Bummer about bumping into the wall. Probably best if you would have allowed him to fix it, I doubt he would mind. I'm not trying to take sides or saying it is the case. Sometimes people are more apt to make mistakes if someone is micro managing and constantly looking over their shoulder on the assumption that they are an idiot. Don't let a bad experience with the drywall finisher taint the relationship with your painter, and/or your contractor friend.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

ZEW496 said:


> It appears to be a healthy enough even coat of primer. That purple wallboard can be a little tough to cover anyway, and primer isn't paint. It should possibly give you confidence that your contractor friend was right in his recommendation that the guy knows his job, and in knowing his job he is sticking to his guns on the matter rather than welcome instruction from someone who doesn't do it day after day.
> 
> Bummer about bumping into the wall. Probably best if you would have allowed him to fix it, I doubt he would mind. I'm not trying to take sides or saying it is the case. Sometimes people are more apt to make mistakes if someone is micro managing and constantly looking over their shoulder on the assumption that they are an idiot. Don't let a bad experience with the drywall finisher taint the relationship with your painter, and/or your contractor friend.


I am trying to trust his workmanship. He put an extra coat of paint on the bathroom walls. He is painting with a product called Master hide by Sherwin-Williams and using that as the primer coat. I waited till this evening and took a another walk around and I noticed do things and I'm not sure whether I should be concerned about it. I have him coming back to top coat the ceiling tomorrow. I can see distinct lines in a couple of areas. I attached a photo as an example. I'm not sure whether this was something with the way the finisher left it or in the way it was rolled. I'm also noticing an awful lot of texture on the walls. Sometimes it looks like the roller was dragged. I also noticed it in other areas on the ceiling especially around any of the cans. I've attached a couple of more photos. Do these look normal? I'm not new to putting primer on the wall I just don't like doing it. But I haven't seen this much texture before. I know he's using 1/2 inch roller. He used the same roller throughout the entire 3600 square feet of Rock.


----------



## jmig7 (Jul 11, 2017)

This is why I EXPLAIN to my clients and follow the practice my self- START OFF SMALL. See the work quality before larger projects- break it into smaller pieces with written payment commitments- Estimate to invoice. I dont care what trade or how long the person has been in business 1 day or 100 years- keep it small- keep it simple and then expand. * regardless if it was a referral mudderr or an Angies List mudder.

Should have done one room or maybe one wall.

Do you live in FLorida. I can add them to the FL CONTRACTOR hall of shame list- its growing bigger and bigger in 2019.

Dont pay dime.

Cost money to put a contractors lein on the house. Burden of proof is always on the plantiff. Keep your money in your pocket. 

TIP#2 I NEVER ever ask for a deposit- Dont care how big the project. I can float my own finances. I would stay clear of any contractor asking for money up front (licensed and or unlicensed)


I cant stress enough- small projects, build trust, takes years to build loyalty. 

* I dont advertise at all, nothing on social media, all word of mouth- more clients than I can handle. But it took me years and years to develop.


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

Whoa, the painter has been one day on the job and you're suggesting he be put on an internet contractors hall of shame list, over an internet post? Where is the burden of proof there? How are you going to feel when someone on the internet with second hand knowledge starts suggesting "don't pay a dime" when you have a bunch of time and materials invested, 'cause you just do business that way, and volunteers a hall of shame list? Might be time to file a lawsuit, yeah? 

A sure fire way for things to quickly go south and get ugly, talk of not paying a dime and a lien. Reasonable people are reasonable.

OP, sorry, I can't make out enough from the pictures for a determination.

I'm out.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I almost always use a 1/2" roller cover on drywall. IMO any roller stipple difference between it and using a 3/8" cover is minimal .... and a 1/2" holds more paint making the job go faster. The roller stipple shown in the pics looks normal to me.


I really couldn't tell enough from the pics to comment. Unless it's something you can feel another coat of paint is normally the fix.


I'm not familiar with SWP's MasterHide.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> Thank you! Good advice!
> 
> On a side note, would you consider 5 butt joints in the wall and 5 in the ceiling on a 1000 square foot floor plan (approx 3600 ft of rock) a lot of butt joints? That comment did throw me for a loop because I made every effort to minimize them using the longest boards possible.


The # of butt joints does not seem excessive at all. It sounds like you planned well.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

finisher65 said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Good advice!
> ...


Thank you for that info. It's a 28 ft long room with 9-foot ceilings so I only had 12 foot boards that I could use with a 54-inch with sheetrock. Unfortunately there's no way to avoid butt joints. As far as the painter goes, it ended up working out very well. He put a second coat of the master hide on the bathroom for me and then I hired him to topcoat the ceilings. He use Sherwin-Williams eminence paint. Everything came out great. So I told him that I would hire him again to do the upstairs ceilings which I intend on doing. Just took a little time to build up SunTrust. Having had problems with the finisher and previous contractors I always get nervous when I deal with new people. But looking forward to getting this project moving to the next stage


----------

